
Adversarial Autoencoders with Pytorch - vincentchu
https://blog.paperspace.com/adversarial-autoencoders-with-pytorch/
======
DTE
For some context here is a great intro to adversarial networks generally:
[https://medium.com/@devnag/generative-adversarial-
networks-g...](https://medium.com/@devnag/generative-adversarial-networks-
gans-in-50-lines-of-code-pytorch-e81b79659e3f#.905b6ujiy)

